# True Plug an Play



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

OK-- just bought a new C16 Loco with tender and have installed the new TE Revolution and everything is great, now I need sound.. What is out there that is "True" Plug an Play, or at least that a "Lay" person can install.also I have it running on Battery power from the Tender, a cordless revo 14.8 battery pack -5200mah.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Should have bought the QSI... plug and play, wireless with Gwire, DCC with track power, DC power works to, great sound. 

Closest thing you will get is buy a phoenix, and someone makes a cable to connect them, forget who.. 

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Ditto Greg! When will they ever learn!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Phoenix, Dallee, and MyLocoSound are all very simple to install to the Revolution. (Sierra, too, but it's no longer manufactured.) All three manufacturers have drawings illustrating how to make the connections. Most have screw terminals to make it simple. To trigger the sounds, you'll use the 7-pin accessory control wires from the Revolution, hook power from the batteries to the power inputs, connect the speaker and chuff triggers. 

Obviously the Phoenix is the most full-featured of the available systems, but the other two hold their own if you just want something fairly basic. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replys Guys, Yes maybe I should have gone with a different system but I didnt, so have to "Play" with what I have.Its very hard to understand all the system out there, and you get many different opionis on what is best, least expensive and the easy ways to go, so you take a gamble and go for it. 
Thanks again
Budd


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Budd, 
Welcome aboard! 
Sad to say but we are an opinionated group! I would have taken offense at Greg's post and I even like the guy! 

It's hard to put Best and least expensive in the same sentence! It seems that our branch of Model Railroading is tough to do on your own, so we venture into these forums seeking help, not put downs for chosing a different system.... 

I'd suggest going to the sound cards home site and listen to the sounds available. This can help you decide how much to spend, based on your preferances. 

John


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had good luck with the Phoenix P8.

You can view their documentation here: http://www.phoenixsound.com/support/support.html


----------

